# No place to deposit tadpoles!



## Prbeaner_27 (Jul 7, 2013)

Just noticed my male R. Imitator carrying a tadpole on his back, but in the viv there really isn't a pool of water for it to go into. What will he do with the tad if he cannot find water?
I put in 2 Petri dishes with water n tried to refill the broms in my viv, but they do not hold water well.

Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyI25 (Sep 18, 2013)

What I have been using are little bead holders as canisters since film canisters are so hard to find now a days. I got mine at walmart in the arts and crafts section. They work just as well as the film ones. I placed some in the leaf litter and siliconed some on the walls. Give that a shot and see if it works for you.


----------



## Prbeaner_27 (Jul 7, 2013)

Usually I have been taking the eggs out but I guess they hid some from me. I was kind of looking for more of an answer to what they will do with the tads if they can't find water


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

The tads will die.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

a dumb question...how many deposit sites do you think are necessary....? How does one decide? Obviously thumbs can deal with smaller sites...but what about, like, azureus??


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

You can use lots of different things for deposition sites if broms aren't holding water. Film canisters are free if you can find a place that still has them (check target, walmart, etc. in the printing and film development section for people who dropped off old film canisters). You can also use pvc end caps, little condiment cups, small cleaned yogurt cups, etc. Just put some places with water in and I'm sure the male will find them.




Judy S said:


> a dumb question...how many deposit sites do you think are necessary....? How does one decide? Obviously thumbs can deal with smaller sites...but what about, like, azureus??


It depends on how many tadpoles the male has to transport and if they are "suitable" for the frogs. As a rule of thumb (and I don't have any proof of this, just some prior observations from my frogs), I think an average of 1.5-2 deposition sites per tadpole would be fine. So if he only transports 2 tadpoles, 3-4 cups is probably fine, but if the male takes 10, you might want 15 or so in order to ensure he can find enough places that are acceptable to him without having to double up.
Obviously this doesn't apply to frogs that are transported and raised communally, like anthonyi.
Bryan


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

Plus these look awesome for depo sites. 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pl...4497-borosilicate-glass-functional-decor.html


----------



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

Prbeaner_27 said:


> I was kind of looking for more of an answer to what they will do with the tads if they can't find water


Just to be clear everyone, I don't think he was looking for suggestions on what to use for tad deposition sites.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

pics or it didn't happen


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

One shot already gave you the answer,they will die without a deposition site.








TonyI25 said:


> film canisters are so hard to find now a days


Even though they are getting harder to find at the box stores,you can always find them on ebay.You'll have to pay for them there,but you can get them readily still.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

promoting our sponsors: NE Herp has them as well--with or with suction cups and in black or clear...


----------



## Prbeaner_27 (Jul 7, 2013)

whitethumb said:


> pics or it didn't happen












Not the best pictures but there it is lol n I wasn't really looking for suggestions, but I do appreciate the input I have put a few things in the see if he will deposit it, so now it's up to the frogs. I already have 3 I'm taking care of, almost about to morph.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

neherp has them to like 30 cents each or a buck for suctioned ones


----------

